# Port St Joe/Cape San Blas Charter recommendation



## Joel (Sep 1, 2014)

Taking a family trip in mid October to Cape San Blas.  This will be our first time there and I'd love to find a good guide to put my son and I on some trout and reds.  Just wanted to check and see if anyone could recommend a good guide.  Ive looked up a few but personnal recommendations mean so much more than reading websites.   Also, I'll probably post another thread a little closer to time, but if anyone has some good surf fishing tips for this area, that'd be great.  I have my other son who cant fish in a boat for medical reasons but would love for him to get a chance to catch something in the surf.   Thanks for the help!


----------



## Heartstarter (Sep 1, 2014)

*Port St. Joe/cape San blas fishing*

PM me. I think I can hook you up on both a fantastic guide and great surf fishing.


----------



## DAWG FAN (Sep 2, 2014)

Call Capt Kenny Lemiux, Doghouse Charters. He will put you on some fish and is a great guy to fish with. 850-527-9530


----------



## bany (Sep 4, 2014)

look up lighttacklefishing, Milton Tarpley and his son have been doing a good job and live on san blas for years.

 use fresh shrimp cut or whole on pompano rigs or similar in the surf. find a break in the sand bar.


----------



## Garnto88 (Sep 29, 2014)

bany said:


> look up lighttacklefishing, Milton Tarpley and his son have been doing a good job and live on san blas for years.
> 
> use fresh shrimp cut or whole on pompano rigs or similar in the surf. find a break in the sand bar.



X2 for Hal Tarpley


----------

